# Pixel Perfect: The Digital Fine Art Exhibition Presents UK artist Elizabeth May



## Agora Gallery (Jan 22, 2007)

Pixel Perfect: The Digital Fine Art Exhibition
Presents UK artist Elizabeth May






_*Carnation Limited Edition*_
Photographic Print in Acrylic Sandwich, 38" x 38"​ 

Elizabeth May is a photographic experimenter and innovator. Her mostly abstract images are depictions of moods rather than objects. She uses vivid, highly saturated colors to explore the sweeping curves and odd angles of familiar and unfamiliar items. Mays artistry involves a total process. She starts with the camerachoosing her targets and the lighting that will best capture her visions. The work continues in the darkroombringing out the desired effects and colors. The final step is the presentation. May presses her photographs between thick blocks of acrylic to get a specific light and color intensity. May was born in Leicestershire, England and has spent more than 30 years developing her personal artistic techniques. Her work has been seen in exhibits at, among others, Londons Battersea Art Centre, and at the Art Fair at Alexandra Palace in London.

From January 26 to February 15 atAgora Gallery, 530 West 25th Street, Chelsea, New York. Opening hours: 11am-6pm. Reception* February 1st, 6-8 PM.* Please visit http://www.agora-gallery.com/ArtistInvite/Elizabeth_May.aspx for more information. Please note that some images in the exhibition contain nudity.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2007)

This forum is about camera collecting.  This probably belongs in the website forum.


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the catch, Matt.    :thumbup:


----------

